# The Fat Lady has sung! LGB officially to be distributed by...



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

...M.K Walthers

http://www.trains.com/mrr/default.aspx?c=a&id=2945

Well the fat lady has sung, guess its Official now, Walthers to distribute LGB in the US. Confirms my worst fears about pricing and availability outside the Walthers fold....


Oh well, couldnt afford anything anyways.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

And, the new head of North American sales, service and such for the LGB division of Wm. K. Walthers is a name well known to the LS and LGB community. 

He did tell me it is for publication, but the "official" release won't be until "next veek", so, just until then, rest assured someone who knows what he is doing will be in charge.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Odd. 
How "official" is that? 
The "announcement" to make it "official" is not supposed to come until "next veek". 

Have something in print?


Odd. 

Keith


----------



## Dave Crocker (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulation to my neighbor.
Yes, he's the best man for the job.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Odd indeed, as we now have "official". 
I am guessing the pre-announcement may have pressed their hand....


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Dave,
He is the perfect man for the job. There was a pseudo announcement about it on the LGB Family Forum.
LAO


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2008)

It appears someone owes Axel an appology.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

* I dunno you guys(and gals)







*
*It's hard for me to forget my HO days when Walthers seemed to take foeveeeer to get items in stock from their catolog. *
*I even had one car that was on BO for 7 years and it never did show up







I guess they were not totally bad, but I had *
*many problems ordering as an individual and thru a hobby shop to get items, they even showed me the Walthers *
*order papers that came in with their orders to prove why items did not come in because I couldn't believe them. Let's hope they've improved since the early to mid 90's **on their stocking of items. But I would advise caution of getting your hopes up too high







*

*Rocky*


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Posted By Joe Kelly on 12/23/2008 8:36 PM
It appears someone owes Axel an appology.









Why?
I said what we know, we know.
But, if it isn't officially announced, you don't announce it officially!

Go back and re-read it.
Carefully.


----------



## myline (Dec 6, 2008)

Congratulations DAD 
da' kids


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By GN_Rocky on 12/23/2008 8:51 PM
* I dunno you guys(and gals)







*
*It's hard for me to forget my HO days when Walthers seemed to take foeveeeer to get items in stock from their catolog. *
*I even had one car that was on BO for 7 years and it never did show up







I guess they were not totally bad, but I had *
*many problems ordering as an individual and thru a hobby shop to get items, they even showed me the Walthers *
*order papers that came in with their orders to prove why items did not come in because I couldn't believe them. Let's hope they've improved since the early to mid 90's **on their stocking of items. But I would advise caution of getting your hopes up too high







*

*Rocky*




A hobbyshop owner once told me a joke.

The CDC found a cure for cancer. 

They gave it a Walthers part number......now no one can get it!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh thats funny, Garret 

Have to post that on the MR forum, they'll get a good chuckle out of it.


----------



## myline (Dec 6, 2008)

Wonder how Rolf and the boys over at Silvergate feel? 
Little Paulie


----------



## audi84 (Jan 13, 2008)

*BAH HUMBUG !!!!!!*

*AND......WRECK THE MALLS WITH MY FRIEND CHARLIE !!!!!!!* 
Noel Thomas


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

So much Walthers bashing. Granted some is warranted, but


I know they often list items that are not in stock or may never be again, but Walthers is just the distributer, not the manufacturer (for most items). It's the small batch producing companies that actually make the items, or should I say not make the items, that should be blamed. In recent years Walthers has gotten much better at indicating when items are expected. If they are not expected ever again, then they are listed as discontinued/out of stock. Try their online search engine.





What should be interesting is the Walthers (Terminal Hobbies) list prices verses what you can get via the larger "warehouse" vendors that are in the Walthers distribution chain.


----------



## BNGP10 (Jan 4, 2008)

I dread to see what prices will be like, now nobody but those with extreamly deep pockets will be able to afford to model with new LGB if things go the way I feel they will. My HO Marklin layout is all built with vintage product, all being much more affordable on my average to tight budget. All one has to do is look at what new Marklin HO locos sell for, they are not cheap at all. I hope I am wrong, that prices will be reasonable, after all I so badly want one of those V200 diesels in G scale from LGB. Cheers Mike


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By San Juan on 12/24/2008 11:10 AM
So much Walthers bashing. Granted some is warranted, but


I know they often list items that are not in stock or may never be again, but Walthers is just the distributer, not the manufacturer (for most items). It's the small batch producing companies that actually make the items, or should I say not make the items, that should be blamed. In recent years Walthers has gotten much better at indicating when items are expected. If they are not expected ever again, then they are listed as discontinued/out of stock. Try their online search engine.





What should be interesting is the Walthers (Terminal Hobbies) list prices verses what you can get via the larger "warehouse" vendors that are in the Walthers distribution chain. 



As the Old Man and I have several Walthers catalogues that cover nearly five decades...

The unfortunate fact of the matter is (especially back in the catalouge days) they had to plan a year or two in advance what was going to be in there, prices, etc.


So if the Mfgr or the distributor had problems getting it to them, the Deutsche Mark vs. Dollar changed, then this was difficult for them to have any control.


So yes, I ordered two EKO cars from them back in 1984. No, the hobby shop has yet to call me.......


....but it was also interesting to see what they had that was NOT in the catalouge either. They have access to a lot of Precision Scale stuff that has not made print.
At least with the net, you are a bit better off knowing what is coming and what is not.

The "Terminal" situation will be interesting, but often this is blowout/overstock in most cases?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I feel as some here that the prices will be much more than others that carried LGB. One of two reason that I do not buy LGB. Later RJD


----------

